# Fantom Cross Pro - First Impressions



## nedmonds (Jun 8, 2009)

First ride today on my new Fanton Cross Pro. This is my first real road bike since I was a kid, so I don't have much to compare it to other than my '97 Trek 930 single track mountain bike, but I will say that I am very impressed. Had some hesitations about buying on the net, but after visiting my LBS's in the area, I was kind of forced in that direction due to the lack of selection in my size and price range - 64cm frame, $1000 or less. The shops were totally cool about it and told me they'd support/service me no matter where I bought (plus since we bought my wife a bike there, they were still happy).

Bike arrived from Bikes Direct within 4 days (ordered on sunday, arrived on thursday). Box was in perfect condition as were the contents. I will say that the wheels were waaaaayyy in need of truing. Also the rear deraileur was way off too, so I just ended up leaving it to the local shop for the fine tuning. $47 later, I was off and riding. I would actually say the the wheels are still not perfectly true, but not knowing what is "acceptable" in terms of trueing, I really can't say for certain.

The 64cm frame seems fine although I think I might actually need to go with a 65 or 66 based on my 6 foot 6 inch frame and 36 inch inseam. I know that unless I build custom, I probably won't find this. The ride position still seems a bit off and I feel a bit too leaned over the bars as indicated by some numbness in my hands after 30 minutes or so of riding. I plan on consulting this forum and the LBS for suggestions on perhaps bumping up the bar position a bit.Otherwise, it really wasn't all that uncomfortable - probably just need to get used to that riding position. My ride consisted of nice smooth pavement, crappy pavement and packed dirt path. Bike soaked up all of them and after the ride thought it was actually more stable and comfortable than my MTB on the same route. Heard lots of negative reviews about the stock saddle on the Cross Pro, but although this one seemed to be on the stiff side, it really wasn't too bad.

The Shimano Ultegras were awesome. Nothing but silence as I rode along. Never had something I could manually trim as well which was really nice to prevent the slight rubbing in certain gear combinations. Originally planned on just getting a bike with the 105s but the price of the Cross Pro was too good to pass up. Similarly equipped rigs at the LBS were around $1900. 

Ended up with Smarty pedals due to my water ski sized feet and what I would describe as "light" MTB shoes. Nice and comfortable to walk around in and no duck walking. I did notice some mild squeeking coming from one of the pedals towards the end of the ride. Couldn't tell if it was the shoe or pedal, but probably just needs to get more broken in.

All in all, a great purchase. Can't wait to go out again tomorrow!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

*Congrats*

Congrats - Any Pics? "Dirty" bike pics?


----------



## nedmonds (Jun 8, 2009)

*Fantom Cross Pro Update*

I am now about 500 miles in to my Fantom Cross Pro experience and have not been disappointed. Had a minor ticking noise that I finally tracked down but it was my pedals, not the bike. Haven't really done much dirt with it and am treating it more as a "touring" bike, so will probably swap out the cross tires soon for road tires so I can get a little more speed. Just to emphasize my previous post - the seat is pretty poor especially for a larger guy like myself (215lbs) unless I am on a short ride. A Terry Fly is on order. Brakes aren't terrible, but the pads definitely need an upgrade (hint: Bikes Direct - this is a cheap upgrade!). On the road, I am OK, but I can't ever see someone competing Cross with the stock pads - they just don't cut it.
Otherwise, a great bike for the money. I have gotten lots of compliments on it (especially when I am asked its cost). I even caught a few of the LBS guys checking it out and admiring it.
My only problem now is dreaded "Carbon envy." Everyone down here in Orange County rides Carbon. I certainly can't justify that type of money on a road bike, but I can dream right? Besides, my excuse of there be being no affordable large CF frames (64cm) on the market is at least tricking my brain into dismissing it!


----------

